
Microsoft is Dead (2007) - mizzao
http://www.paulgraham.com/microsoft.html
======
PretzelFisch
The term Dead with Microsoft and Apple was probably to strong. If you are
sitting on that much money/talent, there is always a chance to turn around
under the right management.

